# CPC grading question



## JLFournier87 (May 20, 2015)

I was just curious how long it took people to get results of the exam after it switches from "received" to "grading". Mine has been grading for 24 hours now and I was wondering if it took others a long time to get their results.

Thanks!

Jen


----------



## BenCrocker (May 20, 2015)

Try logging out then back in.


----------



## JLFournier87 (May 20, 2015)

I've already been logged off and log back on and sadly it's still just as "grading". This is my second attempt at it, the first time I got a 68% and the results were in about 30 minutes after it switched to grading. I just wasn't sure if there was something wrong because it's been over 24 hours now. I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow and hope for the best.

Jen


----------



## dawhitlock (May 20, 2015)

*CPC exam results*

Jen,
I am having the same issue. I know of three people who have their results, but mine has said "grading" for about 24 hours now as well. I was starting to really worry something was wrong, but it makes me feel a little better to know I'm not the only one!
Good luck!
Diane


----------



## JLFournier87 (May 20, 2015)

Best of luck to you as well Diane!


----------



## arstites (May 20, 2015)

Mine has said "grading" since yesterday. The suspense is killing me!!!!


----------



## BenCrocker (May 20, 2015)

I got nothing then. I was going with the idea that had you passed you might need to relog given they add CPC or the exam you took after your name.


----------



## teresabug (May 20, 2015)

yeah Ben, I actually found out that I passed "on accident". I logged into my account one morning and saw "CPC" after my name and freaked! I never saw the words in transit or grading to be honest. A suggestion is that the AAPC can include a FAQ on this topic as I see it on this forum quite a bit. I know that it depends on how soon the proctors mail in the test booklets etc. I took my test on a Saturday and knew my results the following Wed or Thurs.


----------



## JLFournier87 (May 21, 2015)

Logged in and it's still "grading" 

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting as well. I hope we all receive the results we want today!


----------



## mccullerd (May 21, 2015)

I took my test in Milwaukee on this past Saturday and I have taken the test before and the results were posted on the following Thursday morning. My results say in transit but it has never taken this long for results. I'm going crazy waiting hope something post really soon.


----------



## JEYCPC (May 21, 2015)

Lol.  Showing my coding age....I had a 3-6 week wait.  Our results came by snail mail.  And I didn't notice the CPC after my name on the envelope.


----------



## kohinoor23 (May 21, 2015)

*Exam results*

I'm in the same boat as you all are. Hopefully we'll get the results by this afternoon or no later than Friday.Good luck to u all!!!


----------



## Leenahz (May 21, 2015)

Good luck to all!

I got an e-mail from AAPC stating I need xx amount of CEUs to maintain certification by my renewal date, so that clued me in that I had passed 

Lena


----------



## JLFournier87 (May 21, 2015)

Hey everyone!

My results just posted and I Passed!!  
Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting!


----------



## mccullerd (May 21, 2015)

Twistedflame87 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My results just posted and I Passed!!
> Best of luck to everyone who is still waiting!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Lisapurple216 (May 26, 2015)

I took my test on the 16th, it's said grading since Thursday or Friday and I am really starting to think something  is wrong with the site.  Everyone else I work with who took the same test with me got their results this past Friday. What the Heck.


----------



## Navaneetha111 (Dec 8, 2016)

*Results*

Hi am neetha I have been waiting for result from past 10 days it has been show received and then today I got grading. How much time does it take to get the result .. I have gone through coc exam plz reply as soon as possible that k you


----------

